# Bakers dog food.



## Oberon (17 November 2010)

I feed Harringtons, which seems to work well for my two dogs.

I ran out a few days ago and hubby bought a bag of Bakers from the local shop to tide us over while I am on nights.

On a walk yesterday, my old GSDx was skipping along merrily with more 'jour de vie' than I have seen in a year!

I am aware that Bakers is a 'bad' dog food (too high in protein and full of crap) but how bad is it?

If she is happy, should I continue feeding it?


----------



## Azmar (17 November 2010)

I found colouring etc had adverse effect on one border terrier, yet his litter brother was fine with it. I feed Iams now as it's easier to feed all the same. If it's ok with your dog why not. Many, many dogs must eat it. I also found it very oily that may suit an older dog too. Try it and see is my only suggestion


----------



## blackcob (17 November 2010)

It is awful, awful stuff and I don't understand how they get away with selling it as dog food. The reaction you got was most likely due to the added sugar it contains, or an adverse reaction to the artificial colours - neither of which can be good for long term health and I'm especially thinking in terms of diabetes and rotten teeth.

It contains the absolute legal minimum meat content (4%) and even that is not from a named source so you have to wonder what the rest of it is made of.  It's also a similar price to much, much higher quality foods. 

Of course it's extremely popular (marketing, anyone?) so it must suit a great deal of dogs, but I bet they're the ones that leave the mountains of sloppy technicolour poo out on our green. 

http://www.pet-food-choice.co.uk/ is a good place to browse about this kind of thing.


----------



## Puppy (17 November 2010)

Oberon said:



			I am aware that Bakers is a 'bad' dog food (too high in protein and full of crap) but how bad is it?
		
Click to expand...

Bad, bad, bad!! It's full of additives and crap. I wouldn't even finish the bag if I were you.


----------



## Llewellyn (17 November 2010)

My last dog, GSDx lived for eleven years reasonably happily on Bakers before dying of legions on the liver. However his teeth were bad and his poo smelt vile but he was not hyper.
I would read the label and see what you think...I don't feed my child 'sunset yellow' so I don't feed it to my dog.


----------



## 2Conker (17 November 2010)

Have a look at the Arden Grange website http://www.ardengrange.com/, I've fed their food for a long time for cats and dogs.   Fed Nutro before that then they were taken over by a big company, and a nurse at my local vets told me about this one.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (17 November 2010)

Honestly, I'd bin it and get looking at the websites people have posted. IT's quite scary what rubbish is in these commercial feeds.


----------



## La Fiaba (17 November 2010)

Personally I wont feed it but my mum has always fed it to her dog an he's coming on for 15 now, no teeth problems, no funny poos, no behavioural problems, in fact the only health problems he's ever had were to do with his ears (can't see that being the food, but if you go on a certain other dog forum they will convince you it is).

But yes, agree it is full of rubbish and old prince is probably the exception!


----------



## Oberon (17 November 2010)

Ok ok - you have shown me the error of my ways

This is what I currently feed.

http://www.harringtonsdogfood.co.uk/

Does it pass muster ok?


----------



## Echo24 (17 November 2010)

I would definitely not feed Bakers, it's like feeding your dog junk food! I feed my pug Royal Canin, which is on the expensive side but everyone who meets him always comment on how soft his coat is and asks me what I feed him!


----------



## CorvusCorax (17 November 2010)

Of course she was happy, you fed her the canine equivalent of Monster Munch and Smarties  short term awesome, long term, not so awesome.


----------



## 2Conker (17 November 2010)

Oberon said:



			Ok ok - you have shown me the error of my ways

This is what I currently feed.

http://www.harringtonsdogfood.co.uk/

Does it pass muster ok?
		
Click to expand...

Well, its a stylish website -  my only concern is that they dont give the source of the meat products.  That's the area I've always been hot on;  I like to hear that there's some ethics behind it in that area too.


----------



## Oberon (17 November 2010)

CaveCanem said:



			Of course she was happy, you fed her the canine equivalent of Monster Munch and Smarties  short term awesome, long term, not so awesome.
		
Click to expand...

Lol


----------



## Janah (17 November 2010)

I have a pet shop and we stock Bakers.  I would prefer not to but some customers insist on it.  We try to educate customers with limited success.  I actually feed  my two labs raw meat and puffed rice for main meal and a handful of Burns for breakfast.  They are pets and not working dogs.

Jane


----------



## soloabe (17 November 2010)

The main ingredient in the Harrigtons is Maize and meat MEAL. Not something i would be feeding.


----------



## prosefullstop (17 November 2010)

I don't know much about Bakers, living overseas, but when feeding dry food you should always make sure a good protein is the first ingredient. 

My Boston terrier is on raw lamb, but my allergic-to-everything pug gets Taste of the Wild grain-free food. http://www.tasteofthewildpetfood.com/products/dogs/dry_food/pacific_stream_canine_formula/ I know there are better products out there, but this is the only thing that doesn't turn him into an allergic mess. We supplement with oils, glucosamine and fresh fruit and veg. 

Are there any grain-free dog foods available in the UK? Those seem to be on the higher end of the commercial scale.


----------



## soloabe (17 November 2010)

prosefullstop said:



			I don't know much about Bakers, living overseas, but when feeding dry food you should always make sure a good protein is the first ingredient. 

My Boston terrier is on raw lamb, but my allergic-to-everything pug gets Taste of the Wild grain-free food. http://www.tasteofthewildpetfood.com/products/dogs/dry_food/pacific_stream_canine_formula/ I know there are better products out there, but this is the only thing that doesn't turn him into an allergic mess. We supplement with oils, glucosamine and fresh fruit and veg. 

Are there any grain-free dog foods available in the UK? Those seem to be on the higher end of the commercial scale.
		
Click to expand...

Taste of the wild and blue buffalo are both available in the UK.


----------



## CorvusCorax (17 November 2010)

Janah said:



			I have a pet shop and we stock Bakers.  I would prefer not to but some customers insist on it.  We try to educate customers with limited success.  I actually feed  my two labs raw meat and puffed rice for main meal and a handful of Burns for breakfast.  They are pets and not working dogs.

Jane
		
Click to expand...

I wish some people would realise Big Advertising And Marketing Budget does not = quality dog food.
I also wish companies would spend their money on making their food better for dogs and not shiny bags and space-themed advertising.......


----------

